# PowerMac G4, quelles updates ?



## Tox (10 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de r&#233;cup&#233;rer (gratuitement, coup de bol) un PowerMac G4 (audio num&#233;rique), 466 MHz, Ati Rage 128 pro, 320 MB, 30 GB. Il s'agit d'une configuration d'origine, hormis l'ajout de deux vieilles barrettes que j'avais sous la main (passage de 128 MB &#224; 320 MB).

Ayant 5 licences pour Tiger, je l'ai pass&#233; sous ce syst&#232;me.

La question que je me pose, concerne les updates possibles. Cela vaut-il la peine d'investir dans de la m&#233;moire, un disque dur, une carte graphique, voire un processeur plus rapide ou vaut-il mieux passer directement &#224; une nouvelle machine ?

Dans le cas d'un investissement, quels organes sont prioritaires ? Le changement de processeur (Sonnet, Giga Designs) est-il valable ou est-ce un leurre, voire une combine &#224; emb&#234;tements ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumi&#232;res...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de récupérer (gratuitement, coup de bol) un PowerMac G4 (audio numérique), 466 MHz, Ati Rage 128 pro, 320 MB, 30 GB. Il s'agit d'une configuration d'origine, hormis l'ajout de deux vieilles barrettes que j'avais sous la main (passage de 128 MB à 320 MB).
> 
> ...




Salut.

L'upgrade CPU c'est toujours un dilemme, vu le prix d'un mac mini, mais sinon, un DD supplémentaire, encore un peu de ram, c'est pas un coût financer important et ça permet d'avoir une bécane secondaire qui tourne plutôt bien, mais pourquoi pas la carte accélératrice hein, ceux qui l'ont fait en sont plutôt content en général, faut voir, idem pour la carte graphique, tout dépend en fait de ce que tu comptes en faire


----------



## iDiot (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde 

Je viens de récupérer un PM G4 aussi, plus ou moins la même configuration que toi : 450MHz, mais avec 512 de RAM et un DD de 25Go. Pour le reste, je n'ais aucune idée. Jaguar est installé dessus et je pensais installer Tiger mais je ne suis pas sur que la configuration soit suffissante (bien qu'elle remplisse les désidérata d'Apple). Comme je passe en ville ce matin, je préfére m'assurer de la chose, sinon je passerais acheter Panther.

Merci


----------



## MarcMame (3 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'upgrade CPU c'est toujours un dilemme, vu le prix d'un mac mini


Il est préférable de faire des comparaisons qui tiennent la route. Comparer une vieille machine d'occasion ouverte et upgradable à souhait avec une machine neuve, fermée, non upgradable et vendue sans clavier ni souris ne donne pas un bon aperçu.
Il me semble préférable de comparer le coût d'un upgrade de cette machine avec son équivalent sur le marché de l'occasion (un G4 MDD par exemple).


----------



## zigouiman (3 Novembre 2005)

Tiens je suis aussi en train d'installer OSX sur un PowerMac G4 733 (video AGP) Digital Audio.
sur cette machine il y a 2 mise &#224; jour &#224; r&#233;aliser : celle du firmware (programme interne version 4.2) et une mise &#224; jour pour OSX du Superdrive CDRW/DVDR pour assurer une compatibilit&#233; parfaite.

Sur les mod&#232;les PowerMac G4, la carte video (Nvidia AGP) doit poss&#233;der 32 Mo de VRAM... je me demande si &#231;a vaut le coup d'investir dans une Radeon 9000 AGP (par contre c'est port DVI et AGP 4X, non ?) Je compte connecter sur le port ADC un &#233;cran cinema display 20" (les anciens mod&#232;les transparents). J'attend de faire le test pour savoir si une nouvelle carte est n&#233;cessaire...  

Bref pour l'instant, c'est 1Go de SDRAM pour Tiger... et c'est tout, je me contente du disque de 60 Go (7200 trs). Quant-au changement de processeur... je ne sais pas, quoique un G4 466, c'est pas bien puissant (je trouvais d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a lent avec OS9  ) Mais il parait que Tiger peut redonner une nouvelle jeunesse &#224; nos ch&#232;res vieilles machines !!

Mais objectivement j'attend de voir ce que vaut ce PowerMac G4 733 par rapport &#224; mon ibook G3 600 (mod&#232;le de 2003) concu pour tourner avec OSX ? 

Petite question : comment rep&#233;rer un port AGP 2X ou 4X ? comment reconna&#238;tre un powermac digital audio ?
Dois-je acheter un carte USB 2.0 pour remplacer les ports USB 1.1 du PowerMac ? (j'ai un ipod et un un lecteur de carte Flash &#224; brancher), de toute fa&#231;on cette carte ne vaut qu'une vingtaine d'euros...


----------



## iDiot (4 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je suis aussi en train d'installer OSX sur un PowerMac G4 733 (video AGP) Digital Audio.
> sur cette machine il y a 2 mise à jour à réaliser : celle du firmware (programme interne version 4.2) et une mise à jour pour OSX du Superdrive CDRW/DVDR pour assurer une compatibilité parfaite.



Tu peux m'en dire un peu plus sur l'upgrade du firmware? Je ne vois pas vraiment de quoi tu veux parler :rose:



			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Sur les modèles PowerMac G4, la carte video (Nvidia AGP) doit posséder 32 Mo de VRAM... je me demande si ça vaut le coup d'investir dans une Radeon 9000 AGP (par contre c'est port DVI et AGP 4X, non ?) Je compte connecter sur le port ADC un écran cinema display 20" (les anciens modèles transparents). J'attend de faire le test pour savoir si une nouvelle carte est nécessaire...



La Radeon 9000 64Mb est un AGP 2X, et apparement il existe aussi une version avec un AGP 4X.
Pour l'écran 20 pouce, la Radeon Rage 128 convient déjà.



			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Bref pour l'instant, c'est 1Go de SDRAM pour Tiger... et c'est tout, je me contente du disque de 60 Go (7200 trs). Quant-au changement de processeur... je ne sais pas, quoique un G4 466, c'est pas bien puissant (je trouvais déjà ça lent avec OS9  ) Mais il parait que Tiger peut redonner une nouvelle jeunesse à nos chères vieilles machines !!



Sur le mien (un 450MHz avec 512 de ram), Tiger tourne correctement déjà, donc tu n'auras déjà pas de problème avec ta configuration actuelle.



			
				zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Petite question : comment repérer un port AGP 2X ou 4X ? comment reconnaître un powermac digital audio ?
> Dois-je acheter un carte USB 2.0 pour remplacer les ports USB 1.1 du PowerMac ? (j'ai un ipod et un un lecteur de carte Flash à brancher), de toute façon cette carte ne vaut qu'une vingtaine d'euros...



Pour l'AGP, je n'en ai aucune idée. Pour reconnaitre le Powermac, regarde ici.


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'en dire un peu plus sur l'upgrade du firmware? Je ne vois pas vraiment de quoi tu veux parler :rose:



La mise à jour du programme interne (firmware) peut permettre de résoudre certains cas de plantage au demarrage ou de problème de mise en veille après l'installation d'OSX.
Voir ici le tableau des version de firmware requise pour des G3/G4.

Sous OSX, pour connaître sa version de firmware, tu lances l'utilisation "information système" et la version ROM de démarrage indique la version du firmware.

Merci iDiot pour le truc pour reconnaître les versions. Donc j'ai bien un Digital Audio. Ce qui est zarb, c'est que le numéro de modèle de ma machine (M5183) ne correspond pas du tout.:hein:


----------



## MarcMame (4 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Donc j'ai bien un Digital Audio. Ce qui est zarb, c'est que le numéro de modèle de ma machine (M5183) ne correspond pas du tout.:hein:


Si ton Model Number est bien le M5183, c'est que ta machine n'est pas un Digital Audio mais un G4 AGP Graphics !
Et ce n'est pas vraiment (intérieurement) la même machine...
Es tu certain qu'il tourne à 466MHz et pas à 450MHz plutôt ??
Tu peux vérifier ça dans les Informations Système.
Vérifie :
Modèle de l'ordinateur : PowerMac 3,1 ou 3,4
Vitesse processeur : ?
bus système : 100 ou 133MHz
Ram : PC100 ou PC133
Sortie Vidéo : DVI ou ADC (en plus du VGA)

On sera fixé.


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si ton Model Number est bien le M5183, c'est que ta machine n'est pas un Digital Audio mais un G4 AGP Graphics !
> Et ce n'est pas vraiment (intérieurement) la même machine...
> Es tu certain qu'il tourne à 466MHz et pas à 450MHz plutôt ??
> Tu peux vérifier ça dans les Informations Système.
> ...



En fait c'est un G4 733 Mhz avec carte graphique AGP et port ADC + VGA, RAM PC 133.
Par contre les sorties audio (tout en haut) correspondent à un digital Audio ! Le numéro de modèle M5183 ne figure nulle part dans la base de donnée Apple....


----------



## MarcMame (4 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est un G4 733 Mhz avec carte graphique AGP et port ADC + VGA, RAM PC 133.


D'où proviennent ces infos ? De l'étiquette au dos ou de "Informations Systeme" ?





> Le numéro de modèle M5183 ne figure nulle part dans la base de donnée Apple....


D'où sors tu ce numéro de modèle ?
Qu'y a t il indiqué d'autre sur l'étiquette ?
En tout cas le modèle est bien référencé dans MacTracker...


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2005)

Dans l'attente de mon écran plat pour pouvoir utiliser la "bête", les infos viennent de l'étiquette au dos du PowerMac et de l'intérieur de la machine. 

J'ai vérifié la carte graphique est une NVIDIA (GeForce2 MX 32Mo AGP 4X) avec port ADC (les premiers modèles de PowerMac G4 avaient un port DVI !) la mémoire est de type SDRAM PC133 comme sur tous les Digital Audio contrairement aux modèles précédents (PC100). 

Le disque est un 60Go (7200 trs). 

De plus sauf erreur, c'est le seul modèle avec le superdisk DVD-R/CD-RW d'origine (j'ai aussi vérifié la présence du logo DVD sur la trappe du graveur). D'après les spécification apple, il s'agit d'un modèle M7681 or il est bien indiqué N° model : 5183 au dos du PowerMac.


----------



## biskott (4 Novembre 2005)

Pour ton PMG4, j'ai changé ma carte il y a un mois par un ATI RADEON 9600 Pro AGP 4x/8x.
Le mien est QuickSilver, mais la doc de la carte video indique que l'on peut l'installer sur le tien. 

Enfin, le petit plus : cette carte est complétement reconnue par 10.4.


----------



## zigouiman (4 Novembre 2005)

biskott a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton PMG4, j'ai changé ma carte il y a un mois par un ATI RADEON 9600 Pro AGP 4x/8x.
> Le mien est QuickSilver, mais la doc de la carte video indique que l'on peut l'installer sur le tien.
> 
> Enfin, le petit plus : cette carte est complétement reconnue par 10.4.



tu veux parler de ça j'imagine... bon ça vaut quand même 200 euros et ça m'oblige à acheter un adapteur DVI->ADC. Mon écran cinema display 20" (qui doit bientôt m'être livré) est un modèle d'occasion avec connectique ADC (acheté 400 euros !!). Un tel adaptateur Dvi/Adc Apple vaut au moins 100 euros neuf


----------



## MarcMame (4 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> D'après les spécification apple, il s'agit d'un modèle M7681 or il est bien indiqué N° model : 5183 au dos du PowerMac.


Etrange.... Peut être un échange de boitier....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Novembre 2005)

perso mieux vaut changer de mac ,tous les 2 ous 3 ans pour etre plus ou moins au top ...
je suis contre les cartes acceleratrices ca revien cher ,comme le dit jptk


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> perso mieux vaut changer de mac ,tous les 2 ous 3 ans pour etre plus ou moins au top ...


Et de souris !  

Pardon, private joke...


----------



## biskott (5 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> tu veux parler de ça j'imagine... bon ça vaut quand même 200 euros et ça m'oblige à acheter un adapteur DVI->ADC. Mon écran cinema display 20" (qui doit bientôt m'être livré) est un modèle d'occasion avec connectique ADC (acheté 400 euros !!). Un tel adaptateur Dvi/Adc Apple vaut au moins 100 euros neuf



quand on aime, on ne compte pas héhé


----------



## Olive94 (5 Novembre 2005)

Pour donner ma petite experience en upgrade (et oui, je bosse sur une machine upgradée...), pour OSX, j'ai vu aucune différence pour un travail de pao entre une carte graphique 32 mo vram et une carte graphique 64 mo de vram (pour les jeux par contre y'a un gain.)

Pour la ram, j'ai 2 GO et ce n'est pas de trop pour bosser avec photoshop sur des images lourdes (fichiers de 200 à 300 mo, me demandez pas ce que je mets dedans).

Concernant les disques dur, le gros avantage de ces vieilles tours par rapport au macmini, ou meme aux g5, c'est la possibilité d'en mettre un peu partout : dans la baie en facade, et 4 à l'interieur (et tant qu'a faire, des rapides 7200 tours avec de la cache !). 

Pis y'a des ports pci (et oui, ca commence a se faire rare ), qui permet pas mal d'extension avec les nombreuses cartes vendues dans le commerce.

La carte pci- usb2 je l'ai achetée chez nos amis Chinois à paris rue Montgallet (ils font dans la vente de pieces detachées pour PCs), 5 euros a peine si je me souviens bien, et Panther/Tiger la reconnaisse bien.

Pour la carte acceleratrice.... et bien je l'ai achetée à Apple expo 2003, 598 euros pour une Gigadesign 1,4 gh avec 2 mo de cache L3 (vive la cache L3 !), j'ai donc eu le temps de l'amortir.
Elle fait un peu de boucan par rapport à mon Processeur d'origine (G4 400 mhz) mais c'est supportable ( le bruit est bien plus étouffé  que celui des G4 MDD).
Sinon coté fluidité par rapport au G4 400 c'est incomparablement plus rapide (on peut enfin bosser).

Sinon Tiger est plus "réactif" sur ces machines que Panther. Et Panther est plus fluide que Jaguar! Donc n'hésitez pas à upgrader tant que possible avec le dernier OS. (Oui, un PM G4 466 supporte Tiger et Panther )

Sur xbench.com, mon G4 1,4 GH arrive a peu pres à 35-39, donc en gros un chouïa en dessous que le macmini.

Je pense garder cette machine tant que je gagne des sous avec, jusqu'a l'arrivée des macintel (et encore, on verra...)

Sinon pour tous ceux qui se posent des questions sur leur vieux mac, le petit freeware mactracker contient pas mal de renseignements.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Et de souris !
> 
> Pardon, private joke...



oui sachant qu'a moins d'acheter un G5 Quad ou un bi 2,7 ,on est quand meme depassé ...
C la loi de l'informatique...mais bon on peut rester plus ou moins au top sans se ruiner non plus ...
par contre remettre a jour un vieux G4 avec une carte acceleratrice qui coute la peau des fesses,je rejoint jptk:autant se tourner vers le mac mini,ou chercher un G5 d'occas,plutot...

va voir la tu trouveras une bonne machine pour pas cher;
:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8716800243


----------



## zigouiman (5 Novembre 2005)

Merci Olive, ça me rassure pour l'install de Tiger.  Je vais juste acheter une carte USB 2.0 pour l'instant. Pour la carte graphique je me doutais bien que l'intérêt d'une ATI RADEON 9600 Pro AGP est essentiellement pour les jeux 3D ou pour ceux qui génèrent de la 3D (ce n'est pas mon cas).

Je suis d'accord je ne considère pas ce PowerMac G4 (tout d'origine) qui date de 2001 comme une machine de production. J'ai tout ce qui faut au boulot (G5 2X2,3 Ghz). Mais à la maison  je trouvais sympa d'utiliser ces PowerMac vieillissant. Dans ce cas l'attente n'est pas la même... je peux bien permettre d'attendre que Photohop ou Illustrator mouline un peu, c'est pas grave, j'ai plus de temps !! Il m'arrive bien de "bricoler" (illustrations) sous Illistrator sur mon tout petit iBook G3 600, et même SANS LA SOURIS (et ouais.... je sais, j'ai une grosse dsxtérité !   ). 

Je pense que les PowerMac G4 ont encore quelques années à vivre pour un usage familial ou personnel, ce sont de bonne machines.... et puis si c'est trop lent, j'achète un mac mini et je le mets dedans !!!   Le upgrade processeur à 500 euros, très peu pour moi... autant tout changer directement (en plus la vitesse du bus de la carte mère ne suis plus).

Par contre, le but des updates sur ces machines est d'assurer le plus de compatibilité possible avec Tiger, jusqu'à ce que ce ne soit plus possible.. on peut se faire plaisir pour pas cher ! 
Par contre est-ce que les Apple pro speaker USB sont reconnus sur les "digital Audio" alors que la machine possède un mini-jack dédié ? (mais le fil est trop court sur les enceintes pour iMac)


----------



## biskott (5 Novembre 2005)

Vérifie bien sur le forum, il me semble avoir lu des threads qui montraient que cela ne marchait pas sur certaines configuration.


----------



## Olive94 (5 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Merci Olive, ça me rassure pour l'install de Tiger.  Je vais juste acheter une carte USB 2.0 pour l'instant. Pour la carte graphique je me doutais bien que l'intérêt d'une ATI RADEON 9600 Pro AGP est essentiellement pour les jeux 3D ou pour ceux qui génèrent de la 3D (ce n'est pas mon cas).
> 
> Je suis d'accord je ne considère pas ce PowerMac G4 (tout d'origine) qui date de 2001 comme une machine de production. J'ai tout ce qui faut au boulot (G5 2X2,3 Ghz). Mais à la maison  je trouvais sympa d'utiliser ces PowerMac vieillissant. Dans ce cas l'attente n'est pas la même... je peux bien permettre d'attendre que Photohop ou Illustrator mouline un peu, c'est pas grave, j'ai plus de temps !! Il m'arrive bien de "bricoler" (illustrations) sous Illistrator sur mon tout petit iBook G3 600, et même SANS LA SOURIS (et ouais.... je sais, j'ai une grosse dsxtérité !   ).




--> je fais tourner Panther sur un Powermac G3 bleu blanc 400 mhz avec 384 mo de ram, j'ai pas encore mis tiger dessus (car je n'en ai pas l'utilité) mais je sais que ca tourne dessus, donc sur ton G4 ca marchera sans probleme.

---> Concernant le processeur à 500 euros, je pense que si tu veux t'en servir chez toi pour bosser 'un peu', un le plus petit accelerateur monoprocesseur gigadesign, ou autre marque (sonnet, powerlogyx etc) est largement suffisant. Comme je disais, je bosse sur xpress 4 en mode classic (petits boulots), Illustrator 10 et Photoshop 7 sans probleme. La derniere Creative suite tourne pas mal aussi dessus (sauf Indesign et golive qui sont pas des foudres de guerre.)


----------



## zigouiman (5 Novembre 2005)

biskott a dit:
			
		

> Vérifie bien sur le forum, il me semble avoir lu des threads qui montraient que cela ne marchait pas sur certaines configuration.



Le problème de branchement des Apple pro speaker est lié au jack 2,5 non compatible avec les powerbook et les G5. Pour les powermac G4 (digital audio) aucun problème même pour les pro speaker version USB qui peuvent se brancher directement sur l'écran (même USB 1.1 ou Full speed). c'est mentionné sur cette note du site apple. Pour tous les autres Powermac G4, il faut utiliser les pro speaker USB.

Finallement le USB 2.0 (High speed) ça sert pas à grand chose, à part pour recharger son ipod et brancher des disques durs ou des lecteurs (quoique le firewire est plutôt recommandé). Je pensais que ça posait des problèmes avec une imprimante ou un appareil photo... mais dans ce cas le USB 2.0 n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## zigouiman (11 Novembre 2005)

Toujours à propos d'update, mon Powermac G4 (enfin branché sur son TFT 20") fait autant de bruit qu'au décollage d'un Airbus  Non j'exagère, mais c'est pas discret... on s'en rend mieux compte à la maison dans un environnement plus "calme" qu'au boulot. Pas de bruit de ferraille ou de vibration, juste un souffle régulier assez fort.

Est-il possible de changer le gros ventilateur (j'imagine que c'est lui le responsable) par des modèles plus silencieux... ceux des G5 par exemple ?


----------



## iDiot (11 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Toujours à propos d'update, mon Powermac G4 (enfin branché sur son TFT 20") fait autant de bruit qu'au décollage d'un Airbus  Non j'exagère, mais c'est pas discret... on s'en rend mieux compte à la maison dans un environnement plus "calme" qu'au boulot. Pas de bruit de ferraille ou de vibration, juste un souffle régulier assez fort.
> 
> Est-il possible de changer le gros ventilateur (j'imagine que c'est lui le responsable) par des modèles plus silencieux... ceux des G5 par exemple ?



Vérifie d'abord quel est le réacteur  

Je pensais aussi que c'était le gros chez moi, mais en réalité, c'est le petiot de la carte graphique :hein: 

_Quand on est si petit on fait pas autant de bruit_


----------



## biskott (11 Novembre 2005)

Perso mon G4 est silencieux, j'ai débrancher 2 ventilos : celui sous l'alim et celui qui extrait l'air près du CPU.

Evidement, mon mac ne tourne que rarement plus de 2 heures d'affilées, pour le risque c'est donc assez limité pour une surchauffe... Mais c'est super agréable ^^


----------



## zigouiman (11 Novembre 2005)

biskott a dit:
			
		

> Perso mon G4 est silencieux, j'ai débrancher 2 ventilos : celui sous l'alim et celui qui extrait l'air près du CPU.
> 
> Evidement, mon mac ne tourne que rarement plus de 2 heures d'affilées, pour le risque c'est donc assez limité pour une surchauffe... Mais c'est super agréable ^^



Evidemment pas bête...  
Mais je ne me vois mettre un chrono près du mac pour couper l'alim au bout de 2 heures.... Ca fait quoi en cas de surchauffe ? ça "disjoncte" ? c'est pas un peu dangeureux, de laisser chauffer les coposants ? :hosto:



			
				iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais aussi que c'était le gros chez moi, mais en réalité, c'est le petiot de la carte graphique



Hum... j'ai pas de ventilo sur le processeur de ma carte graphique.... juste celui du processeur (je me vois mal le couper celui-là ! ) et le gros ventilo de l'alim. D'ailleurs j'ai vu qu'ils en vendaient ici. Je pense pas qu'il y ait grand chose à démonter... m'enfin 40 euros le ventilo...
bref j'hésite.... je coupe, je remplace ? Faut faire attention au voltage, au débit, au diamètre, etc...


----------



## biskott (12 Novembre 2005)

Boh, non, j'ai pas de chrono. Je connais bien mes habitudes 
Sinon, le risque est que, les composants chauffant davantage, je finisse par claquer un élément. C'est pourquoi cette manip' est à faire en ayant conscience qu'à long terme, elle peut être la cause d'un arrêt du bestiau !

Sinon, l'autre solution, c'est de remplacer les ventilos par des silencieux. Et de lire le thread de mac bidouille


----------



## zigouiman (12 Novembre 2005)

Bon j'ai coupé le gros ventilo principal (sous l'alim, en face des slots PCI) pour voir... C'est mieux, mais en fait le bruit le plus aigu, c'est le ventilo du processeur ! (à changer en priorité) Pour le ventilo de l'alim, ça reste très supportable...


----------



## etienne.deniau (18 Novembre 2005)

J'ai aussi un modèle M5183 avec una carte Rage 128 Pro AGP qui tourne à 466MHz et des mémoires SDRAM PC133. c'est un CD-RW monté d'origine, avec un emplacement des ports audio à l'arrière correspondant à un "digital audio".
En d'autres termes, tout correspond à un Digital audio, sauf le modèle qui est donné pour un AGP sur Mactracker.


Une erreur de Mactracker ... ?


----------



## Olive94 (22 Novembre 2005)

Et que voudrais tu savoir au sujet de ton mac ? Dans tous les cas c'est un agp 2X qui prend la sdram pc100-133 et des disques IDE.


----------



## zigouiman (22 Novembre 2005)

Ben dit-donc Olive, t'étais grognon ce matin ?!  
En plus tu as tort, sur les Digital Audio, c'est un AGP 4X  

Le numéro de modèle M5183 ne correspond à rien... plusieurs types de PowerMac l'utilisent : du 400 au 733 comme le mien... et je ne sais pas pourquoi, hélas.


----------



## Olive94 (22 Novembre 2005)

zigouiman a dit:
			
		

> Ben dit-donc Olive, t'étais grognon ce matin ?!
> En plus tu as tort, sur les Digital Audio, c'est un AGP 4X
> 
> Le numéro de modèle M5183 ne correspond à rien... plusieurs types de PowerMac l'utilisent : du 400 au 733 comme le mien... et je ne sais pas pourquoi, hélas.



Salut Zigoui,
Oncque Grognerie ! Mea culpa, oui c'est bien de l'AGP 4X pour les Digital audio.


----------



## sioux (24 Novembre 2005)

merci pour tout ces info. moi qui me demandait si les cartes accélératrices valaient vraiment le coup sur un PM G4 à 466. c'est oui !!!!


----------



## LC475 (4 Janvier 2006)

Question en passant : quelles sont les tours G4 les plus silencieuses et les plus bruyantes ?
Merci


----------



## MarcMame (4 Janvier 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Question en passant : quelles sont les tours G4 les plus silencieuses


Le Cube. Ben oui quoi, c'est une tour, en mini....  



> et les plus bruyantes ?


Les MDD.


----------



## zigouiman (11 Janvier 2006)

LC475 a dit:
			
		

> Question en passant : quelles sont les tours G4 les plus silencieuses et les plus bruyantes ?
> Merci



Sur les Powermac G4, les disques durs d'origine sont super bruyant (genre bruit de ventilo) où c'est le mien qui se fait vieux ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le Cube. Ben oui quoi, c'est une tour, en mini....
> 
> Les MDD.




J'ai un MDD 1 ghz FW 800, je le trouve pas plus bruyant qu'un quicksilver 733 mhz, donc ça dépend des MDD, en gros le mien fait le bruit d'un emac ou d'un imac à tiroir.


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un MDD 1 ghz FW 800, je le trouve pas plus bruyant qu'un quicksilver 733 mhz, donc ça dépend des MDD, en gros le mien fait le bruit d'un emac ou d'un imac à tiroir.


Tu confirmes donc que tu ne vois pas un modèle *plus* bruyant que ton MDD. Au pire : tout aussi bruyant qu'un autre mais pas moins !


----------



## JPTK (12 Janvier 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu confirmes donc que tu ne vois pas un modèle *plus* bruyant que ton MDD. Au pire : tout aussi bruyant qu'un autre mais pas moins !




Non je crois que les plus bruyant sont les powermac qui n'étaient pas passés par le programme d'échange de l'alimentation d'apple, c'est ça que je voulais dire, je sais plus lesquels c'était, des bipro je crois.


----------



## MarcMame (12 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Non je crois que les plus bruyant sont les powermac qui n'étaient pas passés par le programme d'échange de l'alimentation d'apple


Dans les 2 cas, ça reste des MDD.


----------



## zigouiman (21 Mai 2006)

J'ai trouvé plein d'infos intéressantes (via MacBidouille) sur cette page 
Pour mettre à jour mon Powermac G4 version "Silence", je vais remplacer le gros ventilo de 120mm par un Textorm DB-Killer TM12. Est-ce qu'un potentiomètre a de l'intérêt avec des ventilo aussi silencieux ?







Le ventilo de l'alim originale (finalement le plus bruyant) sur "Digital Audio" 733Mhz est placé coté extérieur au dessus de la prise d'alim principale, c'est une ventilo de 80mm de diamètre que je pourrai changer par un Textorm DB-Killer TM8 80mm plutôt que de changer le bloc d'alim et éviter un petit "coup de disqueuse" dans la coque, non ? Faut je vois si c'est facile à démonter et à changer. 

*Ensuite pour le processeur*, j'ai pour l'instant le PPC 733 Mhz d'origine et j'hésite à débrancher le petit ventilateur strident ou le remplacer mais par quoi ?





Après démontage et découpage d'une patte du capot (sinon impossible de le sortir), on a un petit ventilo de 60mm 12VDC 0,16 A. 

J'hésite aussi à investir 300 euros dans une carte Accélératrice G4 1.4ghz 2mo L3 Ddr Fastmac... même 191&#8364; pour une version de seulement 1Ghz. La mise à jour a ses limites. Par contre une carte Ultra ATA avec un nouveau disque dur s'impose !


----------



## zigouiman (27 Mai 2006)

C'est bon, j'ai procédé au remplacement des 3 ventilos : processeur 6 cm + dissip. 12 cm + alim 8 cm... avec 2 Textorm et 1 Akasa... trop facile !   

Pour l'alim, le branchement interne (2 pins) du ventilo n'est pas compatible avec le Textorm, il faut passer par une alim externe, c'est pas très grave je pense que c'est dû à la presence d'un capteur thermique sur les Textorm. En tout cas le ventilo ne tourne pas quand je le branche dessus...

Par contre niveau bruit... on entend plus que le disque dur IBM 60 Go qui fait toujours un boucan d'enfer... 

Prochaine étape : carte ultra ATA 100-150 et enfin un disque dur silencieux... :rateau:  si vous avez des conseils...

Pour ceux qui cherchent des notices de démontage des Digital Audio, il y a tout ici et c'est vraiment très clair (même en anglais) et c'est en images...


----------

